# July 2021 Photo of the Month Voting



## snowbear (Aug 7, 2021)

It's time to pick the July 2021 Photo of the Month.  Best of luck to all.
Voting ends in seven days.

1. "Coyote Pups #2" by @MSnowy






 2. "[URL='https://www.thephotoforum.com/threads/natures-fireworks.455460/']Natures fireworks"[/URL] by @MSnowy





 3. "Twilight at Derwentwater #5" by @thereyougo!





 4. "Osprey with eel " by @zulu42





 5. untitled by @Dean_Gretsch





 6. untitled by @jcdeboever





 7. "Endless prison cell bars" by @gnagel





 8. untitled long exposure by @Vieri





 9. "color abstract #4" by @Pomo





10. "NYC Newsstand..." by @enezdez





11. "Loon Chick..." by @mnmcote





12. "FEED MEEEEE!" by @jeffashman





13. "[URL='https://www.thephotoforum.com/threads/easdale-island-quarries.456140/']Easdale Island Quarries"[/URL] by @weepete


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 7, 2021)

Voted!


----------



## PJM (Aug 8, 2021)

Lots of great photos to choose from this month.  Congratulations to all the nominees.


----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 8, 2021)

Wow, tough choice....


----------



## snowbear (Aug 10, 2021)

Vote.


----------



## affinitexy. (Aug 10, 2021)

magnifiques toutes photos, j'adore


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Aug 12, 2021)

-


Voted!


----------



## ntz (Aug 12, 2021)

tough choice .. for me the final battle were fought by #2, #3 and #13 .. I always vote only for one and cast my ballot #2 .. uff, it was hard


----------

